# BMW M3 E30 (1990) enhancement detail



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

so here we have a BMW M3, traveled up to Inverness to do this left at 6am to get there for 8am and home for 8.30pm LONG DAY,

the car was mint before only doing 3000 mile in 6 years and lives in a tent in the garage with dehumidifier, And share's the garage with a BMW M6 from 1989 i think which has not seen the day for 4 years.

on with the detail when i got there.

















Wheels just been refurbish 









































after looking over the car seeing it is like new on with the wash

Am foam 
Am wheels 
Am mitt


















































so after the Am foam was off, this is what the old wax was still doing as its not out the garage


























wash with 2 bucket


















So on to claying the car with carpros soft clay


















rise off and now drying off









































So inside for some swirl spotting










































now for some after before wax


























































now the wax we went for some .......


















303 on


















after


































































































thanks for looking

all comments welcome

thanks callum


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Cracking job on one of my all time favs, stunning.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice and nice work. Do you always match your buckets to the car you are going to detail? That's what I call a personal service :lol::lol:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

haha not all the time, we try 

callum


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lovely job.....one of my favourite cars !


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Would be in my top10 garage...


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

One of my favourite cars of all time! So nice!!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

dreamcar! very nice job!

is that overspray that come on the clay?


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

i thout it was but it was 2k paint so base coat and lacquer mixed


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning car mate - looks a great job too!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, amazing work for just one day:thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

it was a hard days work


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome I remember when my dad had one of these. Stunning :argie:


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Stunning one of my all time fav cars, wish I had bought one before started going up in value.

Excellent work!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

the boy is putting up for sale


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

totally stunning car, one of those is in my dream garage.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

That is a classic car. Top job done!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

good work ... amazing car


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mint job mate making the classic look fresh!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Stunning rare car in great condition! nice reflections :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome car:argie::thumb:


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

What All time classic, great job


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this buddy. Great to see.

Cracking shine from the paint as well which im guessing will last a while from the way the cars looked after. 

Loving your buckets too.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

ohh another lovely red one...and a e30 m3 awesome


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

yes the finish will last as the car mite not come out again for years 

callum


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

You couldn't have managed without the "girders" !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG one of the best drivers cars in the world and it looks stunning , please tell me he is selling it as i will be first in link , these fetch great money , great work ,stunning motro


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

he is selling


----------



## johnnykimble (Jan 14, 2013)

cracking car and finish


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Love the car  Nice looking enhancement, not many after light shots so hard to say much about correction achieved, but looks glossy.


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

What a stunning classic. Me want


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

a8tdi said:


> You couldn't have managed without the "girders" !


Ha ha, well spotted. He wouldn't take any tea or coffee. Must be fuelled by the Bru.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

hahaha i am fuelled by the bru 

callum


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely motor.

Frustrating working in a tight garage like that one!


----------



## Cheeseman67 (Mar 14, 2013)

Love that model, looks mint!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Very good work and an amazing car..Desire looks amazing,especially on reds


----------



## R o b (Feb 21, 2012)

Which brand drying towel is this!?

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice car 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good.... another 'fuelled by Bru' here.... keeps you going! :lol:

I remember my old neighbour had one of these... in his garage, 4 flat tyres, and boxes all over it....such a waste.... 

anyway, job well done.... these still go for silly money! 

:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

R o b said:


> Which brand drying towel is this!?
> 
> Thanks! :thumb:


its polished bliss one


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning car!


----------

